# 'thread' e 'post'



## ryba

Olá.

O que acham das formas de dizer _thread_ no português? Qual lhes parece melhor/mais linda?

Eu costumava dizer *filo *(mas não sei se tem muita gente que use _filo_) e às vezes utilizava a palavra inglesa *thread*.

Eu não gosto muito da palavra *tópico* (ENG _topic_ = PORT tema, assunto) que por metonímia passou a designar o espaço no qual a gente escreve sus opinões sobre um assunto concreto e, nesta acepção, é um calco do inglês também, já prefiro a palavra *discussão*.

O nosso contertúlio Benvindo gosta de empregar a palavra *cordão*.


Benvindo said:


> Talvez o assunto mereça um cordão/thread próprio ...



O que acham?


----------



## Outsider

ryba said:


> Eu costumava dizer *filo *(mas não sei se tem muita gente que use _filo_) e às vezes utilizava a palavra inglesa *thread*.


"Filo" não serve. Quando muito "fio", que é a palavra que corresponde ao espanhol _hilo_, ao francês _fil_ e ao inglês _thread_.

Outras possibilidades: cadeia, corrente, fileira... Infelizmente, ainda não há uma tradução bem estabelecida para _thread_ em português. Entretanto, somos livres de experimentar a ver o que resulta melhor.


----------



## Vanda

Pois é, Ryba, no início discuti tanto com o Lems a respeito disto: qual seria a melhor designação: tópico, fio, discussão...?? Parece-me, de acordo com o que o Lems me disse, tópico é mais ou menos convencional. Como eu nunca freqüentei outros fóruns, não sei como o assunto é tratado. 
Eu gosto de tópico = _ Ponto principal / Assunto, tema, _acho que abrange bem o todo, contudo não me incomodam outras designações.


----------



## MOC

Eu uso sempre tópico. Não me parece mal, cada "thread" aborda um tópico, não?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tópico não deixa de ser interessante, porém a tradução literal seria "topic". Além disso, penso que a palavra em inglês thread possui uma conotação de fio, tal qual num novelo, quando se puxa um pedacinho e logo se consegue desemaranhar muitos outros, como ocorre com um assunto qualque em uma lista de discussão de um forum. Diante disso, talvez possamos tentar lançar uma nova moda aplicando a palavra cordão ou linha, ou mesmo barbante (só pra variar e ver se pega ....)


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Sugiro *trem.* Pelas seguintes razões:

1) parece coisa de mineiro (a Vanda vai gostar);
2) dá a idéia de encadeamento (no caso, de posts e de idéias);
3) soa parecido com _thread_;
4) é uma palavra boa de falar.


----------



## Benvindo

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Tópico não deixa de ser interessante, porém a tradução literal seria "topic". Além disso, penso que a palavra em inglês thread possui uma conotação de fio, tal qual num novelo, quando se puxa um pedacinho e logo se consegue desemaranhar muitos outros, como ocorre com um assunto qualque em uma lista de discussão de um forum. Diante disso, talvez possamos tentar lançar uma nova moda aplicando a palavra cordão ou linha, ou mesmo barbante (só pra variar e ver se pega ....)


 
- - - - -
Não sabia se existia ou não um termo popular nos fóruns, então comecei a usar cordão. Como em cordão de contas, seixos, miçangas, etc. Cada conta nova que é acrescentada aumenta o cordão.
BV


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Dom Casmurro,  parabéns! kkkkk
Uma das sugestões mais criativas que já li por aqui.  
_Muito bão o seu trem._...rs


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu gosto de _thread _mesmo, assim eu tenho uma palavra que designa uma coisa específica -um cordão/fio/tópico de fórum- e tudo fica bem compartimentado na minha cabeça. Mas isso porque eu não tenho que _falar _a palavra, só a uso escrita, senão não dava para ficar pronunciando aquele th e aquele r inglês no meio das minhas frases em português do Brasil, ia ficar estranho.

_Trem _seria ambíguo para mineiros. Quando dissessem, por exemplo, que escreveram alguma coisa num trem, eu não ia saber se foi num thread, num caderno, num pedacinho de papel...

Mas eu gostei de _cordão_ e daquela imagem das miçanguinhas sendo acrescentadas uma a uma... 

Gostei sobretudo do _contertúlio_ do Ryba -parabéns Ryba, esta nem eu conhecia!

_Macunaíma_


----------



## Vanda

Para sair do tópico, só de trem! Adorei esta, vou abrir um trem, para falar dum troço. Melhor impossível! _Ô trem bão, sô_!

Eu alterno entre _thread_ e tópico, dependendo do humor.


----------



## ryba

Muito obrigado pelas suas respostas.

Eu quase que não falo português mas é sempre um grande prazer entrar aqui, adoro este fórum !


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Aqui vai uma proposta de metalinguagem ou, pelo menos, de metafórum . 
Quais são as melhores traduções de *thread* e *post? 

*Para *thread* eu apoio discussão ou tópico. Na versão em espanhol do fórum fica _discusión_.

Para *post* acho que mensagem é uma boa.

É que às vezes conseguimos traduzir ou interpretar expressões tão complexas em outros idiomas ou até mesmo em português, mas não adaptamos essas simples e úteis palavrinhas para nossa* língua. 

*os não lusófonos nativos também podem dar suas sugestões =)


----------



## Vanda

Taga, você está se esquecendo de pesquisar na busca assuntos já discutidos.  Veja acima.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Opa, desculpa Vanda. Mas, foi só metade repetido =).

Trem soa engraçado =P 
Cordão, barbante, filo, linha, rabiola com cerol etc não entram muito bem na minha cabeça nesse sentido - digo, eu até entendo a idéia, mas ainda prefiro discussão.
Em outros fóruns tópico é muito usado. 

Quando ao *post*?


----------



## MOC

Eu chamo tópico a _thread_ como já escrevi aí em cima, e comentário a _post_.


Sei que não são traduções literais, mas para mim os vários _posts _de um _thread_ são os vários comentários sobre um tópico.


----------



## Alandria

Eu gosto de usar "tópico" e "post", pois é assim que se usa em 95% dos fórums brasileiros.


----------



## corcovado

Otimo thread e otimo post este ultimo seu, Alandria, ja que o mais importante e usar a palavra certa que outros vao entender, apesar de cordao me parecer mais perto do sentido original em ingles.  
ps: que bom, tem mais brasileiros participando no wordreference cada dia.  E super importante porque nao e sempre assim mas neste caso quantidade = qualidade.  Nao viajo pro Brasil faz muito tempo e preciso da cor local.  Obrigado a todos!
Tambem aproveito pra dar um alo ao Casmurro, irmao tricolor.


----------



## Leandro

Bom, eu sempre "captei" o termo "thread" como "tópico" e "post" como "postagem" quando o assunto é fórum. Mas muitos tópicos usam "topic" em vez de "thread" também, mas para "post" o mais comum é "postagem" ou "mensagem" mesmo.


----------



## abovethelaws

a pergunta foi respondida.


----------



## ryba

_Postagem_! O que procurava voltando a ler este, hmmm, tópic. Obrigado. 

Gostei também de _comentário_, me parece mais preciso que _mensagem_, que no contexto de um fórum tendo a associar mais com mensajeria privada.

   [digressão]

Este é o meu post #1000. O dedico ao fórum Catalão que visito regularmente, ao fórum Espanhol que visitava regularmente há uns anos atrás, e o coloco aqui porque o fórum Português é uma seção dos WRF da qual guardo ótimas lembranças! Voltarei aqui um dia, me vão a voltar a ver.

  [/digressão]


----------



## almufadado

ryba said:


> _Postagem_! O que procurava voltando a ler este, hmmm, tópic. Obrigado.
> 
> Gostei também de _comentário_, me parece mais preciso que _mensagem_, que no contexto de um fórum tendo a associar mais com mensajeria privada.
> 
> [digressão]
> 
> Este é o meu post #1000. O dedico ao fórum Catalão que visito regularmente, ao fórum Espanhol que visitava regularmente há uns anos atrás, e o coloco aqui porque o fórum Português é uma seção dos WRF da qual guardo ótimas lembranças! Voltarei aqui um dia, me vão a voltar a ver.
> 
> [/digressão]



É optimo saber que um polaco *publicou a sua resposta *número 1000 a este *tópico,* no *fórum* português.

Esteja sempre à vontade para abrir mais* tópicos de discussão*. Estou certo que *as respostas *serão sempre as melhores .
 
[clap] palmas [/clap]

Vejo que é da Polónia, com amor,
Que nos agraciou com a sua presença !
Seja respondão ou perguntador...
Nesta "casa" tem toda a licença !

Mil são as respostas do Ryba
É favor dar-lhe os parabéns !
Venham mais mil "por ay arriba"
E que os tópicos sejam "mais que as mães"

Se vai, não esqueça voltar !
Se voltar, de certo que vai ficar !
Há por aqui tanto nó por desatar !
E línguas sedentas de comunicar !

Sto lat, sto lat, niech zyje zyje nam.
Mais mil tópicos e respostas publicaria
Alegrias, alegrias dá-me !

uczyć  się i korzystać z życia.


----------



## andre luis

Alandria said:


> Eu gosto de usar "tópico" e "post", pois é assim que se usa em 95% dos fórums brasileiros.


Concordo.
Pequena correção:*Fóruns.*


----------



## ryba

Aaah!!!  Muito obrigado pelo poema, Almufadado, adorei!!! 

Uma pergunta. Me podem dizer, por favor, se _postagem_ (sendo uma adaptação do inglês _post_) soa mais formal que _post_ mesmo?


----------



## Vanda

Com certeza, soa mais formal.


Yayyy.... Parabéns pelos 1000 posts que você acabou de completar!


----------



## Audie

"Cordão" me parece bem carnavalesco.  A gente entra num cordão, sai, segue outro...

O "post" é que continua sisudo.


----------



## Vanda

Como dizia nosso sumido Casmurro, eu ia adorar ''trem'' que está sempre na linha! Pra ficar menos sisudo.


----------



## andre luis

Vanda said:


> Como dizia nosso sumido Casmurro, eu ia adorar ''trem'' que está sempre na linha! Pra ficar menos sizudo.


Sisudo ou sizudo?


----------



## Paulotella

Benvindo said:


> - - - - -
> Não sabia se existia ou não um termo popular nos fóruns, então comecei a usar cordão. Como em cordão de contas, seixos, miçangas, etc. Cada conta nova que é acrescentada aumenta o cordão.
> BV



Chegando a se assemelhar ao fio de um novelo.... bem pensando em nó.... poderemos considerar em português desatar um nó.... tirar uma dúvida.... acho que não fica longe --- thread (fio).


----------



## Johannes

_*os não lusófonos nativos também podem dar suas sugestões =) _
Long before internet there were expressions with " pick up the thread of a conversation"; the thread of the conversation was :" etc.
Venho com "o fio do meado" que é aquele fio que interessa. 
Tenho certeza que ninguem gostará/que não serve para substitiur " thread " mesmo assim.


----------



## Audie

Johannes said:


> _*os não lusófonos nativos também podem dar suas sugestões =) _
> Long before internet there were expressions with " pick up the thread of a conversation"; the thread of the conversation was :" etc.
> Venho com "o fio da meada" que é aquele fio que interessa.
> Tenho certeza que ninguem gostará/que não serve para substitiur " thread " mesmo assim.


Não sei se entendi, Johannes. Mas o povo, eu inclusive, já está usando bastante '_fio_' em lugar de '_thread_'. (Embora '_cordão_' continue sendo muito mais atrativo para mim).


----------



## Johannes

_Embora 'cordão' continue sendo muito mais atrativo para mim). _
Eu,por mim, ficava com missanga/miçanga.
Um cordão onde cada um envia as " suas perolas". Em vez de dizer no fim: aqui estão os meus 2 centavos, diria-se  aqui estão as minhas duas perolas


----------



## Vanda

Fio da meada, Johannes.  E meada neste ''fio da meada'' significa:  Trama, embrulhada, confusão.

E pra acabar a confusão, vamos chamar logo de ''este troço''.


----------



## breezeofwater

Vanda said:


> Eu gosto de tópico = _Ponto principal / Assunto, tema, _acho que abrange bem o todo, contudo não me incomodam outras designações.


Também voto pelo *"tópico"* definitivamenrte! 
Acho mais adequado e simpático que "cordão" e "fio" que nãof azem imediatamente pensar num tópico ligado a um assunto!
Se bem que o mais simpático é mesmo o trem... que não quereria dizer grande coisa ligado a um tópico em Portugal, nem mesmo dentro de um combóio! kkkk 
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

Johannes said:


> _Embora 'cordão' continue sendo muito mais atrativo para mim). _
> Eu,por mim, ficava com missanga/miçanga.
> Um cordão onde cada um envia as " suas perolas". Em vez de dizer no fim: aqui estão os meus 2 centavos, diria-se [dir-se-ía] aqui estão as minhas duas perolas


A mim faz-me logo pensar no umbilical, kkk
BW


----------



## barbosa

No contexto em que aqui se apresenta, "thread" está significando: uma idéia conectada à outra(s), que podem ser diferentes ou coincidentes, mas que pertencem todas a um mesmo tema. Portanto, "thread" seria uma expressão mais próxima de "post", embora com um significado ligeiramente diferente. pois um "Thread" deve estar necessariamente atrelado à uma cadeia de outros "threads", todos formando uma mesma cadeia de idéias, características que não está presente, necessariamente em "post". Dessa forma, me parece que "thread" integra um "tópico", mas não é o próprio "tópico".


----------



## gisi68

Olá, vejo que esta é uma discussão antiga... no caso uma "_thread_" também... mas estive pensando... Que tal "cadeia" ou "cadeia de e-mails".
Deixar "_thread_" também acho que seria uma opção.
Fica como sugestão se alguém como eu consultar sobre esta palavra!!


----------



## Guigo

Uau, discussão que começou, em 2007, ainda com ventos do finado século XX. Repararam como muita coisa mudou de lá para hoje? Quase ninguém mais fala _deletar_, penso que _cancelar_ venceu ou está vencendo - tem até a _cultura do cancelamento_, agora.

No caso em questão, pelo que tenho navegado, parece-me que _tópico _e _fio_ têm-se cristalizado.


----------



## gisi68

De acordo com tópico. 

Nunca vi "fio", o qual não significa que não seja usada, mas não sei até que ponto é comum...

"Cadeia" acho que realmente é só para mails.


----------



## duduc

'Fio' é o mais comum neste fórum específico. Quanto aos emails, o GMail introduziu 'conversação, se não me falha a memória.


----------

